# Germany guides



## goves (Sep 7, 2006)

Not sure if its been posted before - but good camp site guide for Germany on this site - and will post out free or can download.

http://www.freegermanyguide.com/


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Goves, that link is just what I need, we intend to do a 6 week tour of northern Germany starting early May.
Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Email the German tourist department, they will send you loads of bumph including campsites, maps and guides of the specific region you are interested in.
All foc and fast.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Email the German tourist department, they will send you loads of bumph including campsites, maps and guides of the specific region you are interested in.
> All foc and fast.


That's a great guide, and I did exactly what both you and Spacerunner are suggesting last year.

The Motorhome Campsites guide arrived FOC in double quick time. I find a hard copy so much easier to flick through in the evening when I've a glass of something red in my mits.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Germany campsite guide is an excellent free publication as mentioned and thanks for the reminder goves.

It's the one that Vic Books were trying to offload for a fiver last year  ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1375049.html#1375049

Everyone touring Germany should have one in their glovebox, the free version that is :roll:

Pete


----------

